# Britains Got Talent



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't normally watch this show but have found myself watching it this year.

Anyway, is it just me or has anyone else noticed the amount of times the judges & contestants particularly use the word "amazing"? Every second word is "amazing" - if I hear it again I' going to scream. :wall: 

Oh and 'UDI' to win it.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Watched a few of the shows.
I think old men grooving is going to win.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

the wife is watching it as we speak. the welsh choir was very very good and i hope they win


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That magician is very very clever


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

one reason why im happy to be do 12 hour night shift its to avoid watching this ****e. missus loves it though.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> That magician is very very FIT!


sorted that for you lol.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I am trying not to watch it but Mrs P is glued to it. 
The only thing I have seen that impressed me was the dog popping balloons


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I think they are all amazing.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

silverback said:


> sorted that for you lol.


You know of course that this means war!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

silverback said:


> sorted that for you lol.


You do know the magician in the final is the MALE one?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That dog is going to win, 4 legs and being able to tightrope is pretty impressive I must say!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Then again, having just walked in, Amanda Holden's **** win for me!!

Blimey Charlie!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Then again, having just walked in, Amanda Holden's **** win for me!!
> 
> Blimey Charlie!


Yeah boi!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Kerr said:


> You do know the magician in the final is the MALE one?


:lol: no, i thought it was the blonde bird :doublesho


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

Should be called 'Britain Hasn't Got Talent'.
How many foreigners are on there?


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

KugaStu said:


> Should be called 'Britain Hasn't Got Talent'.
> How many foreigners are on there?


No as Britain is a group of countries where people of different nationalities live
Had it been called BRITISH GOT TALENT then no-one other than English,Scots and Welsh people would be allowed

Before anyone asks I'm using British as from Great Britain, Northern Ireland isn't part of GB that's why I didn't include Irish


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to watch this show. Then 10 minutes into the first episode my wife and agreed that life is too short to watch this dross any more.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Rare you get a decent act but to be honest, the male magician was very very good... His act was best when he kept it simple with the card tricks, still don't know how he managed any of his tricks.

Guy must be so quick with his hands if you can even see him doing things on camera...


----------

